# Good Shrimp Stores?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey everyone!
MatPat directed me here. I'm south of Dayton and was wondering if there are any good shrimp stores around. I'll travel to Columbus/Cincinnati as well. I'm good on Amano and Ghost Shrimps and have a few Cherries and Bamboos. I want more of each of those last two, plus any others. My little shrimpies are the reason I recently decided to go planted. ;-)
Thanks in advance,
Ren


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've never seen Bamboos or Cherries in a pet store before, but Russ just gave me a starter colony and I can hook you up once they take off.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are talking about the Dayton area, forget about it  Gerber's is the only place I have even heard of having any type of shrimp (Other than Glass Shrimp) and they did not even know what they had at the time 

Aquatics and Exotics in the Cinci area is where we have made a few "Group Buys" on Amano shrimp in the past. Russ is usually our "Shrimp Man" since he knows Jason (the owner? ) pretty well. I'm not sure if Jason has or can get the Cherry Red or Bamboo shrimp but it may be worth asking about. I know I can go for some more Cherry Reds but I imagine we would have to order at least 100 of them to get a good price.

If memory serves me correctly, Russ, Rob and Wayne all have some Cherry reds they are trying to breed. We may be flooded with Cherries once these three get them breeding well.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Not to intrude on a SWOAPE post, but Mike at freshwaterinverts.com carries all kinds of shrimp. Reasonable prices. Fast shipping. Big orders are always cheaper, of course.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bryce and here is the link for those who may be interested. If anyone is interested in purchasing Cherry Reds, post and see if any others are interested. We can probably save by buying in bulk and may save on shipping too!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

aquarium adventure in columbus sometimes has cherries and always has amanos. big ones too.
byerly's aquarium in columbus has carried bamboo and vampire shrimp as well as cherries sometimes, but it's hit or miss. you'd want to call first.

i have a bunch of cherries if anyone is interested. i usually sell them for $2 ea or 3 for $5. shipping is $8.10 for 2day usps. pick up may not be available since im in class or at work all the time.  

gl in your hunt!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just figured out that Mike (Freshwater Inverts) is also a sponsor of this site. Some things take me a while 

You can go to the sponsor's Forum section and read some comments from folks in his forum! Looks like Mike may indeed be a good place to order some shrimp!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I just got 100 amanos from him. He ships everything in breather bags. My "overnight" order took 2 days to get here thanks to my obscure zip code and the USPS. The water temp on arrival was in the low 50s. Even so, there were only 7 or 8 DOA's. He had included enough "extras" to account for this. He replied promptly to my e-mail when the package didn't arrive on time. Overall it was a good experience and when I need more, I'll get them from him, even if someone nearby is selling for the same price (that'll never happen ).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Brain's Tropicals? He has Crystal Red Shrimp for $6 each or 10 for $50. Located in Columbus, OH. Not sure if anyone has dealt with him or not.

He does have some fish that are really interesting that I may pick up once they are breeding.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I worked at Gerbers for a while and during my stay there (though short) I always ordered in bamboos, cherries, amanos, and red-nosed shrimps. I love the cost of the ghosts there. 100 for $12 is a steal, even if they're meant as feeders.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duchessren said:


> I worked at Gerbers for a while and during my stay there (though short) I always ordered in bamboos, cherries, amanos, and red-nosed shrimps. I love the cost of the ghosts there. 100 for $12 is a steal, even if they're meant as feeders.


I hope you didn't take offense to my Gerber's comment  Damon (Simpte 27) bought Cherry Reds last year from Gerber's and they had them marked as Red Nosed Shrimp. He got a great deal on them if I remember correctly.

I may have to look into the Glass Shrimp at those prices. I won't feel bad if my Angels eat them at 12 cents each


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

No offense taken whatsoever. I didn't own the place. John knows what he's doing, but sometimes the people labeling get a little confused. I helped more on ordering and reef stuff, but I assure you that **I** would never mislabel any shrimp FW or SW. ;-)


----------

